# Los Angeles: Looking for drywall and smooth skim coat pros



## Aleksandr (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi Guys,
Have some small projects lining up, looking for drywall and mud freelancers pros in Los Angeles. 

Email me if interested: [email protected]


----------

